# How Much Sugar To Prime A Pale Ale



## spudfarmerboy (1/12/10)

Hello All,
I have made an English Pale Ale. Most will be kegged but I will have some left over which I will bottle in 750ml long necks/tallies,. The question I am asking is how much sugar do I need to use to prime the bottles to give me a carbonation level suitable to an English Pale Ale?
Thank You


----------



## schooey (1/12/10)

Palmer's guide here is a good start


----------



## JestersDarts (1/12/10)

spudfarmerboy said:


> Hello All,
> I have made an English Pale Ale. Most will be kegged but I will have some left over which I will bottle in 750ml long necks/tallies,. The question I am asking is how much sugar do I need to use to prime the bottles to give me a carbonation level suitable to an English Pale Ale?
> Thank You




OK so you want around 2.4 volumes of CO2 - 
around 4.5 grams per longneck?

There is a lot easier way to go about this - search for 'bulk priming'


----------



## spudfarmerboy (1/12/10)

JestersDarts said:


> OK so you want around 2.4 volumes of CO2 -
> around 4.5 grams per longneck?
> 
> There is a lot easier way to go about this - search for 'bulk priming'



I think 2.4 volumes is abit too much for an English Pale Ale, probably about 1.5-2 is more like it. Bulk priming isn't an issue as I am only bottling whats left over after filling my keg, probably about 4 longnecks. I find when I prime longnecks for English ales with the recommended amount, they are too gassy. I thought someone on here who may have drank alot of bottled English ales may have the magical amount.


----------



## clarkey7 (1/12/10)

spudfarmerboy said:


> I think 2.4 volumes is abit too much for an English Pale Ale, probably about 1.5-2 is more like it. Bulk priming isn't an issue as I am only bottling whats left over after filling my keg, probably about 4 longnecks. I find when I prime longnecks for English ales with the recommended amount, they are too gassy. I thought someone on here who may have drank alot of bottled English ales may have the magical amount.


Maybe use the small end of the sugar scoop - would be 3g, then you'll know for sure next time.

PB


----------



## Pennywise (1/12/10)

If the max temp your fermenting beer reached was 18 degrees, then 2.2g in each 750ml bottle will give you the carbonation in the desired range for an English Pale Ale


----------



## Crusty (1/12/10)

spudfarmerboy said:


> I think 2.4 volumes is abit too much for an English Pale Ale, probably about 1.5-2 is more like it. Bulk priming isn't an issue as I am only bottling whats left over after filling my keg, probably about 4 longnecks. I find when I prime longnecks for English ales with the recommended amount, they are too gassy. I thought someone on here who may have drank alot of bottled English ales may have the magical amount.




1.8-2.3 vol/co2. I would try for 2.0.
Measure your beer volume you wish to bottle, take a temp reading of the beer & bulk prime with dextrose or normal cane sugar.
This calculator is pretty good,

Bulk Priming Calculator

If you have chilled your beer prior to kegging, make sure you allow the volume you wish bottle get to room temperature before using the calculator.


----------



## Pennywise (1/12/10)

Crusty said:


> If you have chilled your beer prior to kegging, make sure you allow the volume you wish bottle get to room temperature before using the calculator.



Curious as to why you need to let it come to room temp?


----------



## felten (1/12/10)

You don't, there's no reason you can't bottle at CC temps, infact it can be beneficial to reduce foaming.

The setting on the calculator for temperature refers to the highest temperature the beer has reached since it stopped producing co2, as there is a limit to how much remains in solution. Higher temps = less co2.


----------



## SG9090 (1/12/10)

It was my understanding that, the temp of the beer when bottling is taken into concideration when calculating priming sugar as CO2 present in the beer will vary with different temperatures.

Is this incorrect?


----------



## Crusty (1/12/10)

here

Recommended to let the beer being bulk primed to come back to room temperature, especially after cold conditioning. Residual CO2 is absorbed into the beer at colder temps & released at higher temps. I was informed that not allowing the beer to reach room temp with this calculator will give you an inaccurate amount of sugar to prime with. 

*SG9090,
*
That's correct. There's quite a difference of opinion on what to put in the beer temperature column. I am informed that it should be the actual highest temperature your beer reached after primary fermentation is complete or the last two days prior to bottling. I am just taking a temp of the beer when I am about to bottle ie; room temp & so far so good.


----------



## felten (1/12/10)

SG9090 said:


> It was my understanding that, the temp of the beer when bottling is taken into concideration when calculating priming sugar as CO2 present in the beer will vary with different temperatures.
> 
> Is this incorrect?


sorta, the highest temperature the beer has reached between when co2 isn't being produced anymore, and when you put it in to bottles, governs how much co2 will still remain in the beer.

There's more detailed information available in a few places, here is one.


----------



## SG9090 (1/12/10)

felten said:


> sorta, the highest temperature the beer has reached between when co2 isn't being produced anymore, and when you put it in to bottles, governs how much co2 will still remain in the beer.
> 
> There's more detailed information available in a few places, here is one.



I usually for my ales ferment at 18deg for around 6 to 7 days then increase temp to 21deg for 3 days in total 10 days in primary than rack and chill to around 4deg for 7days then bottle.
Therfore in future should use 21deg in the calculator.


----------

